
Why you should burn your resume - ephomiak
http://www.sean-johnson.com/why-you-should-burn-your-resume/
======
cyphersanctus
Indeed, the times I've worked for someone else, I've never had to show my
resume. I find it more important to highlight very specific milestones I have
accomplished and by doing so, the employer has a good idea of what he can
attain from me by hiring me.

------
Torkild
Bravo!

